# Size ....Ever wonder..?



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

For folks who are not familiar with hatchling size ....thought this would be a neat example...
These two Cherry Heads RF's around 1 week old ......


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 8, 2014)

How small and How cute.


----------



## kathyth (Apr 8, 2014)

What a great comparisom. That is so small!
Both are super duper cute!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 8, 2014)

Next, place a week old baby next to full grown mama! 
Show people what they are really getting into!


----------



## diamondbp (Apr 8, 2014)

super small = super cute


----------



## tortoise5643 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: "Next, place a week old baby next to full grown mama!
Show people what they are getting into!

Here is a day old baby next to its full grown mom


It didn't work


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

Splendid idea Heather...
Week old hatchling comparison to it's Father.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 8, 2014)

How can you tell this one is its father?


----------



## wellington (Apr 8, 2014)

Love the pics. Really love the baby and daddy or a momma


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 8, 2014)

Very cool Jeff! Now put a tape measure on pops .


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> How can you tell this one is its father?



Well..........





I keep very accurate records along with pictures from day -1


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks JD   

looks pretty neat-O like that! (your redfoot line up is still one of my fav photos)


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 8, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhh, the old stalking method!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, the old stalking method!



ahhh yes ....and more so a "Tort Perv"  ...as there is cameras mounted inside and out ...records 24/7 so if I do have to step out ....I can scroll back thru the vid and see who is mounting who and or watch for nesting females....


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 8, 2014)

Your never going to be aloud in a taning room! LOL you peeper you


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Very cool Jeff! Now put a tape measure on pops .



Mike I'll have to grab a tape and do that ......I shared this back awhile back .....
Oscar next to a 6" specimen ...





there only 2 males on the cherry side....

and 1 Male (hypo) on the RF side....


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 8, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > How can you tell this one is its father?
> ...



Don't need more proof of that..........LOL.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 8, 2014)

Thats a big dude!


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 8, 2014)

is there a major growth in the first week or is that the size the pretty much come out of the egg at?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe a tad smaller...as they start to "flatten out" a bit after being curled up in the egg, look bigger. Also nothing is concrete...there are many variables between Mothers, Species and natural development within the egg.
There are always "runts" and "superstars" within different clutches.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 8, 2014)

Weirdo! 
Kidding, kidding (possibly not..)


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 8, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Maybe a tad smaller...as they start to "flatten out" a bit after being curled up in the egg, look bigger. Also nothing is concrete...there are many variables between Mothers, Species and natural development within the egg.
> There are always "runts" and "superstars" within different clutches.



just like with other animals there's always a huge guy and a runt. how long has it been since you produced your first hatched clutch ever?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

Well David of any species?.....that would be 1976 , I started collecting redfoots around 1997 and the Hypo project started in 2006.


----------



## sissyofone (Apr 8, 2014)

Mike I'll have to grab a tape and do that ......I shared this back awhile back .....
Oscar next to a 6" specimen ...



____________________________________

there only 2 males on the cherry side....

and 1 Male (hypo) on the RF side....



Hey thats my babys daddy. :-D Wow Hes Huge and Beautiful.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

yuppers! 
and your beauty baby .....


----------



## sissyofone (Apr 8, 2014)

I luv her so much.  Lol shes so dang cute And her dad is a fox. Lmbo


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a tad smaller...as they start to "flatten out" a bit after being curled up in the egg, look bigger. Also nothing is concrete...there are many variables between Mothers, Species and natural development within the egg.
> ...


 some of the hypos from last year ....





some of the Cherries ....





Now for a time frame ....well lucky for me where I live I produce hatchings year round. So to answer you it would be Jan - Dec....


----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 8, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> For folks who are not familiar with hatchling size ....thought this would be a neat example...
> These two Cherry Heads RF's around 1 week ...
> 
> My reds are a little bigger than an egg: 3.5". I was trying to guess how old they are. How old are they typically at this size? I was guessing 6 months?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 8, 2014)

6-9 months is a pretty good guestimate...


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 8, 2014)

are your hypo's cherry reds or normal reds? and wow you've had some amazing result on the hypo project for only starting in 2006
'
how did you come about the hypo project was a randomly produced amazing result that you wanted to duplicate?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 9, 2014)

David ....more info can be found here www.TortoiseCove.com on the Hypo Project page.


----------



## kathyth (Apr 9, 2014)

That was a. Great idea, Heather!
The size difference from father to baby, is much greater than I would have thought.
Geezzzzzzzzz!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 9, 2014)

kathyth said:


> That was a. Great idea, Heather!
> The size difference from father to baby, is much greater than I would have thought.
> Geezzzzzzzzz!



G~day Miss K'.....and just for you ..


----------



## kathyth (Apr 9, 2014)

I love it!
Thanks Jeff!


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 9, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> David ....more info can be found here www.TortoiseCove.com on the Hypo Project page.



amazing read. i bet you put A LOT of work into learning the genetics behind it.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 9, 2014)

"Size matters kids."


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 9, 2014)

Hummmmm I thought it was motion of the ocean . I guess wrong again .


----------



## Ashes (Apr 9, 2014)

Both, maybe?


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 10, 2014)

We derailed this train! Sorry Jeff .


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 10, 2014)

My bad. The train is now rolling down the mountain.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes it is . How about the size of the reds .


----------

